# Raw bones at room temperature?



## EllenCherryCharles (Jan 14, 2007)

We've been giving Dakota raw bones from the meat department at the grocery store. I think they are either pork or beef, and they appear to be sliced up femurs or something. Anyway, we freeze them and then let him have them a few times a week. H thinks we should toss them when they get to room temperature, regardless of if he's done or not. Is this necessary? Will we give him some kind of intestinal problem if they are around for a day or two? Also, do you give your dogs raw bones in the house? Seems sort of dirty to do it inside (raw meat....well bones, on the floor), but if we give them to him outside he'd just roll them in the dirt. 

I was thinking of getting him one of the NV bones, but don't want to spend the money on it if its something I have to toss after a day or two. Those bones are huge!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Room temp is more appealing as the blood enzymes have had time to thaw out. I would not keep a raw bone for more than 24 hours though.. The reason is not the dogs health- but yours.. Its extrememly hard for a dog to get salmonilla- but you can.. Wash your hands after picking it up. 
I do not feed beef bones- even as a chewing treat-. They are too dense and you could break a tooth or get off a piece that they swollow and cant digest because of thickness, causing a blockage. If you did give raw bones, use from a company that it was made for dogs- like merrick etc.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I let Riley have a thawed bone for about three days--he chews it for about two hours each night, I rinse it off and put it in a zip lock bag back in the fridge--most of the meat is off after the first night, the rest is marrow and sutff.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

> I think they are either pork or beef, and they appear to be sliced up femurs or something.


More then likely there are neck bones.

I give beef and deer recreational bones to my dogs for treats. I let them chew on them for a couple of days then throw them away. After a while the raw bones do start to smell really bad.


----------

